# SMPS, Motherboard and Graphic card queries



## Ayush_ANI (Aug 24, 2010)

HI Friends
I am confused how much watts need 4 my own configuration pc the confederation is 
1 AMD PHENOM II X4 955 , 3.2GHz
2 ASUS M4A89TD-PRO MOTHERBOARD 
3 CORSAIR 1333 DDR3 2X2GB
4 3X1 500GB SATA HDD
5 GPCARD ATI 5450 1GB DDR3
6 1 DVD R/W + 1 LG BLUERAY OPTICAL DRIVE +24 IN ONE CARD READER
7 5 LED FANS IN PC CASE ..........
I have 450w smps wiht pc case.... is that ok 4 that config
Please help me out.......


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*

^ what do you mean by confederation 


anyways for the config, you need corsair vx550w.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*

@Azaad_shri
Dude are you totally out of your mind?
how did you arrive at that conclusion that the op needs vx550
@ayush_ani
have you already bought the configuration?
or are you planning to buy soon?
i am asking because your config is not at all optimized!!
your config is all *BLING!!BLING!! no BANG!!*
but if you want to stick with this config,
i guess the corsair CX400 or VX450 will do the job famously!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*

get rid of that super crap HD5450 & get yourself a HD5670. else stick to IGP. also no point buying 890GX based motherboard if not going for Xfire & strictly no to Asus. 

For PSU: 400W minimum. Corsair VX450 & FSP SagaII 500W very good option.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*

yup, HD5450 is a useless card with a 64 bit memory bandwidth. VX450 more than enough

and it isn't confederation, it's configuration. Also, it's Phenom (no E)
And you don't need that many fans for your configuration, it won't heat up much. Those fans will make unnecessary noise.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*



funkysourav said:


> @Azaad_shri
> Dude are you totally out of your mind?
> how did you arrive at that conclusion that the op needs vx550
> @ayush_ani
> ...



buddy, am not out of my mind, I always see that its 20-30% above the present load keeping future deterioration of the components of the psu and any future upgrade-ability, 
and my polite and humble request, restrain from using word "dude", and show some respect for fellow members.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*



azaad_shri75 said:


> buddy, am not out of my mind, I always see that its 20-30% above the present load keeping future deterioration of the components of the psu and any future upgrade-ability,
> and my polite and humble request, restrain from using word "dude", and show some respect for fellow members.


i am sorry Azaad_shri
the word was used in a friendly gesture
i am really sorry if you have been offended in any way!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*



funkysourav said:


> @Azaad_shri
> Dude are you totally out of your mind?
> how did you arrive at that conclusion that the op needs vx550
> @ayush_ani
> ...



show some respect to others ok!!!
azaad shri didnt do any mistake in suggesting the psu..vx550w ( although not needed) will give him great futureproofing..there is no harm in getting it i suppose.

IMO he should get atleast cx400w


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*

^ bro no need to apologize, I just want to say that this kinda language looks offensive, and becomes a habit.................


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*

@azaad shri 
use quote button please..


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*

guys, he just asked for his PSU rating for his rig. A 550VX is an overkill, any PSU with 27A-30A on 12V should make the cut IMO.


----------



## asingh (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*

If the OP plans to stay within middle level GPUs then the VX450 should be fine. Even if he upgrades. What can he anyways...HDDs to the max. 

If he goes with high-end GPUs, then yes a decent 550W unit is advisable.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @azaad shri
> use quote button please..



yep, however we posted on same time,


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*



Cool Buddy said:


> and it isn't confederation, it's configuration. Also, it's Phenom (no E)



our English sir 



azaad_shri75 said:


> and my polite and humble request, restrain from using word "dude", and show some respect for fellow members.



this words really sucks & almost all the members use it. it just sounds as if one showing his attitude.



azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ bro no need to apologize, I just want to say that this kinda language looks offensive, and becomes a habit.................



bro this has already became habit of most of the members. just thinking, if they call their teacher/sir "dude" in College/School what will be the outcome 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> show some respect to others ok!!!
> azaad shri didnt do any mistake in suggesting the psu..vx550w ( although not needed) will give him great futureproofing..there is no harm in getting it i suppose.
> 
> IMO he should get atleast cx400w



550W is more than enough. not an out-of-mind thing at all. 550W PSU won't kill a PC. will it? actually its good for OP if he can afford. yes, 400W is the best part. its economical.

*NOTE:*  can anyone please inform the admin to shut this annoying *BLING* *BLING* ad. even when replying, this keeps flashing. really, TDF needs a refreshment. soon. & refreshment means a good refresh.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*

do a thing sam, just ignore that bling bling. till it gets all right.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*

ads are kinda annoying, but you have to live with it. That's what generates the revenue to keep these sites running. But TD should remember that around a year back, people were not visiting this forum all because of those flashy ads. Nobody was there to reply to simple queries at that time. We didn't like it at all.


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*

you dont have to live with the ads, just use an ad blocker.....


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*

@jas, this ad thing got no solution. ignoring isn't easy.

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------

@rajan, using. but can't filter that ad.


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*

I dont see any such ads bro...my pages are pretty clean...do PM the admin or start a thread on your issue...


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*



> NOTE: can anyone please inform the admin to shut this annoying *BLING* *BLING* ad. even when replying, this keeps flashing. really, TDF needs a refreshment. soon. & refreshment means a good refresh.





> do a thing sam, just ignore that bling bling. till it gets all right.





> ads are kinda annoying, but you have to live with it





> you dont have to live with the ads, just use an ad blocker.....


i can count 1-2-3-4-5, 5 separate ads in my window
the most disturbing one is flashing intermittently
i guess our eyes have to tough it out till TDF undergoes a complete overhaul

P.S.
once again my sincere apologies to azaad_shri and everyone present here
for using a word without realizing that it doesn't sound quite civilized.
i agree the word is a grossly overrated one!
@sam.shab
and no sam i wasn't showing any attitude
it was a friendly kind of way to address other members without being formal.
i am sorry you felt that way


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*

sourav take it easy.
i think TDF wants us to do eye exercises.


----------



## Ayush_ANI (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*



funkysourav said:


> @Azaad_shri
> Dude are you totally out of your mind?
> how did you arrive at that conclusion that the op needs vx550
> @ayush_ani
> ...




No i am planning to buy soon.... kindly suggest me


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*

ok then
you need to state your budget and usage then
you would do better by updating the first post following this template
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html
it would help us help you better!


----------



## asingh (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*

Guys use TareyG's add in.

NeatDigitForum for FF. No adds, and widescreen.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 25, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*

rajan, which browser you use? any help for Chrome?  ads are ok. but those bling bling or animated ads really flashes in ones eyes. hard to endure it for long.

sourav, i wasn't referring to you buddy. just the word "dude" brings such a feeling.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 25, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*

See, opera users have it easy, just block the ads manually.

@op, if you are going to buy the PC then forget about that config. State your budget and usage (like gaming, surfing, watching movies, encoding, animation, office work or whatever) and we will help you out build a decent config


----------



## pegasus (Aug 25, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*

Seems like funkysourav sir loves the VX450 a lot but maybe only the VX450.
He can run anything on it- beautifully, famously and what not other lovely adjectives.
On an another forum, he was almost ready to kill me for suggesting a VX550 to someone who was undecided between buying a 5770 or GTX460. 

rajan sir- it's usually better and always safer to get something that gives us a little more than something that just makes the cut. Don't you think so. 

Ayush sir- At stock settings, even a CX400 should be able to run that config- but i would put that as minimum requirement for someone very tight on funds.
A good buy will be a VX450 and the minimum i would have used for the exact config you gave.
A VX550, especially if you are sure of upgrading to a good graphics card.

And before i forget, do you intend to game on that computer?
Coz if yes, i guess everyone here will suggest you get something better than the 5450 you are planning to get.


----------



## Ayush_ANI (Aug 25, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Multimedia & Gaming... & Others

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:Rs: 38000/-

4. Planning to overclock?
A:no

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: win 7

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 1.5 TB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A: 16 " monitor

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:6
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: built before

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: next month.....

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Yes..

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: none

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Kolkata , WB, India

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: no


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 25, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*

@anish 
sorry for the commotion buddy
now considering your budget!!

1)





> 16 " monitor


why do you want a 16" display?
do you already own one?
because 20" is quite the standard nowadays
and there isn't much difference in price between 20" widescreen and 16" ones
16" displays cost around 5.7k and 20" cost 6.5k
but generally the performance of 20" ones are much better
i.e better viewing angles crisper colours and such
16" ones are already at "end of life"

2)





> 1.5tb


1.5 TB hdd costs quite some amount(4k-4.5k AFAIK)
getting a costly hdd would constrict your budget for gaming hardware
i would suggest get a 500GB HDD@2k for now and add a 1tb later when prices fall!


now for the rest
Amd Athlon II X3 435 @3.5k   (you can go for quad core X4 630 for 4.5k)
Gigabyte 785GMT US2H @4.7k  (wanted to suggest Biostar TA-785GMT@3.7k, sadly it is unavailable)
Corsair Value Select 2x2GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 5k
Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.5k  (without side panel)(get 2x120 mm fans@200 each if you can)
Corsair CX400  @2.7k   (you can get VX450@4k if you can afford it)
Powercolor HD5770  @9k  (sadly MSI hawk is unavailable, GTX 460 would overshoot your budget)
Samsung B2030 @ 6.6k  Dell S2009W if you can get hold of one)
Seagate 500Gb 7200.12@2k(dont go for WD)
Logitech Internet Pro Keyboard Mouse combo@0.7k
APC 650 VA UPS@2.9k

now the total stands at
give me a minute
38.6k at base config
i haven't included speakers
you can get Creative SBS A300 for 1.3k or any other that suits your needs


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard & Graphics card Selection........*

Have you already bought the processor? If yes then why are you changing  the motherboard. Anyway I would suggest gigabyte 880gma ud2h for 5.5k  and msi radeon hd 5770 hawk for 9.4k


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 25, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*

I would advice to get the quad-core.
Also get Dell or BenQ monitor.
CX400 may not be available, in that case FSP Saga II 500W
Nothing's wrong with WD either, but go for seagate for the longer warranty. I'd advice to get 1TB if you can afford, more VFM
If you can find, get Biostar TA785G3 HD @~4k, will save some money. US2H should cost 4.5k
Better get Altec Lansing BXR1221 if you want speakers. sound quality is better than SBS A300 (I own SBS A300)
Enquire in the market about the exact prices and post here before you buy. Some components may not be available, so don't select alternatives based on retailer's suggestion, discuss it in the forum.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 25, 2010)

*re: SMPS + Graphic card query*

@coolbuddy
the altec lansing ones are really good performers over Creative ones
but for some reason i find their design to be an eyesore


----------



## ico (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: SMPS + Graphic card query*



pegasus said:


> Seems like funkysourav sir loves the VX450 a lot but maybe only the VX450.
> He can run anything on it- beautifully, famously and what not other lovely adjectives.
> *On an another forum,* he was almost ready to kill me for suggesting a VX550 to someone who was undecided between buying a 5770 or GTX460.


I guess we could keep *that* discussion on that *another* forum itself.  Consider this a warning, the tone of your post would certainly get one offended.


----------



## asingh (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: SMPS + Graphic card query*



pegasus said:


> Seems like funkysourav sir loves the VX450 a lot but maybe only the VX450.
> He can run anything on it- beautifully, famously and what not other lovely adjectives.
> On an another forum, he was almost ready to kill me for suggesting a VX550 to someone who was undecided between buying a 5770 or GTX460.



Easy Frank, easy.

Why bring up other forums. We all know what is happening, and where it is happening. Keep it simple and pain-free. Hope you got my point.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: SMPS + Graphic card query*



funkysourav said:


> @coolbuddy
> the altec lansing ones are really good performers over Creative ones
> but for some reason i find their design to be an eyesore



yeah, I also don't find the design very nice, but this is one of the cheapest good performing 2.1 set. It is available @850-900 at places. So it's a matter of personal choice.
few months back digit was giving it free with a 3 year subscription.


----------



## Ayush_ANI (Aug 28, 2010)

Hay guise i have a smps which is i get with pc case.... that is zebronics 450w......
is that ok for my that config????????


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 28, 2010)

^^
NO!
10 chars


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 28, 2010)

Ayush_ANI said:


> Hay guise i have a smps which is i get with pc case.... that is zebronics 450w......
> is that ok for my that config????????



only if you wish your newly assembled PC dies early !!!


----------



## Ayush_ANI (Aug 29, 2010)

so what can i do??????? help me..........


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 29, 2010)

buy FSP Saga II or Gigabyte Superb 460, or Corsair CX 400W. either you do that or you skip the gfx card


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 29, 2010)

Ayush_ANI said:


> so what can i do??????? help me..........



It depends on you buddy, its not safe to use that generic PSU, we never know how much it is actually capable of giving, it can probably run the rig, but cant say for how long and how well, better, get a good quality PSU and forget about it.
For starters, send the pic of the side of the PSU where it shows all the voltages and the currents.

@pegasus: A 550VX is still an overkill, even with 30A on 12V, he will still have plenty of juice left for safety, my point being, we should suggest the cheapest one (price not quality) that would make the cut, rather than planning for something that may not happen. But as you said, 450VX is a good choice for existing setup with plenty of room, 550VX in case he wants a much better GPU.

I dont know how much the 450VX  costs now, but another good option would be a Seasonic 380W PSU (dunno exact model number), that costs about Rs2800, will easily Power a Quad Core (normal OC,nothing extreme) + HD 5770.

Peace


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 29, 2010)

clerkman1612 said:


> Plz give me suggestion for best combination of Motherboard and Graphics Card?
> 1)Asus M4A87TD - EVV Motherboard and  Nvidia GeForce GTS 250 1 GB GDDR3 - 256 -Bit Graphics Card
> or
> 2)Biostar TPower P55 Motherboard And Sapphire Radeon HD 4850 1 GB
> ...



please start a new thread mate 

Edit: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/131269-motherboard-graphics-card.html <===|


----------



## Ayush_ANI (Sep 5, 2010)

Which gfx card is good for gaming (budget is 5k)??????


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 5, 2010)

Sapphire hd5670 512mb


----------

